# 2009 Photo Challenge Member Voting---PLEASE VOTE!



## MesquiteMan (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok folks, sorry for the delay but we had a few technical glitches along the way! The voting is now open for your favorite photo in the 2009 IAP Photo Challenge!

I received 82 entries for the 4 different categories! Here is the breakdown per category for those interested:

Artistic/Creative 15
Creative Use of the Logo 10
Pen Marketing 39
Shop/Shop Life 18

Anyway, I assigned each a number and uploaded them to a webpage for the judges to review. Once I had the judges score sheets back, I tallied everything up and took the top 4 or 5 in each category as the finalists for your voting.

The poll feature here at IAP allows you to see the results after you vote and there is no way to turn this off so I created a poll that is hosted on a webpage. This one will only let you vote once and will not show the results until the winners are announced.

Please visit2009 IAP Photo Challenge Member Voting and cast your vote for your favorite photo in each of the 4 categories. Winners will be announced February 25.


----------

